# Cat dumper - my own brother ! :(



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I love my brother but sometimes he upsets me so much! When he was married he and his wife took in a momma cat and four kittens from under their house (yay!) but declawed them all (ahhh!) and then wondered why several of the cats were so surly and solitary for their whole lives. When my niece and nephew visit they are always so amazed that Gracie is a grown cat who still likes to play..! 

Now my brother has a problem with a tom cat who is using a patch of soil right near his front door as a litter box. Okay, I see that's a problem - but I suggested so many ways to try to solve the issue - pepper or repellant from the garden store, a call to local cat groups etc. etc. No, he bought a trap and is taking the cat to a kill shelter tomorrow. (It's a lovely ivory white longhair chocolate point with blue eyes - my brother thinks he's feral.) 

At the very least, why did my brother TELL ME about the poor cat and his plans??? I would much rather not know, and he shouldn't have sent me a photo. I am too far away to help and he won't listen. I don't get it. I practically believe that animals speak, for God's sake - don't you think that it would be obvious that I wouldn't approve this 'snatch and murder'?

 Fran


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing worse than relatives that offend. I have plenty of them! Problem is you can never be rid of them once and for all. They keep popping up like invasive weeds.

I would tell bro that you would rather not hear any more of his cat stories - that they just upset you too much, especially since he seems reluctant to take your advice and you are not physically close enough to help. Tell him "PLEASE - no more cat stories".


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Where is your brother located? Perhaps there is someone on the boards close by that could take in the cat or at least give it some better options than your brother?


----------



## MTTS88 (Jun 23, 2013)

What was the outcome of this? Did you rescue the little guy?! I hate to hear how someone can do this, honestly it's more likely to be someones pet than a feral.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

No, my brother kept the appointment he had for the drop-off the next morning. I didn't even have time to try to convince him to find a rescue organization. I don't think he read my email that night.

 Fran


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

If it was as beautiful as you say, isn't there a chance someone will take him home? We can hope.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Marcia, I loved your weed analogy for icky relatives!!

Any more word on the cat?? This is so sad. At the very least, your brother could have offered to bring it to you to deal with in a better manner. I agree that maybe someone adopted him if he is as beautiful as you describe.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry Fran this happened. I know what it is like to have opposition on treatment of a cat. It made it very tense between a family member and I. But there is no way Id back down. I didnt get my way but EVERYONE knows where I stand. Some people just dont want to hear. But they need to be told.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Fran I'm so sorry you had to deal with that... that's just awful.

I can relate, I have a brother who has very little regard for anyone or anything but himself and his wife/son. When I was home for Christmas he was laughing and joking aboiut teaching a new young horse he has to ground tie... that it kept running off back to the barn when he dismounted. 

He talked about using an electric collar he devised, that didnt' work. He tried shooting it with buckshot.. that didn't work. He finally had to sell it because he said "it was crazy, I couldn't get near it"....... 

I had to bite my tongue almost in half not to scream at him... DUH! You moron, you were cruel and horrible to the poor thing... no WONDER you couldn't get near it...

Incidentally he's a main reason I live 3500 miles away from my family..... ugh.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

MowMow you have more self control than I would have. Thats probably why I get myself in trouble when it comes to people who abuse animals. I loose all tact and rip them a new one. When its family member, it makes it even worse. But have you noticed who gets called in the family (even long distance calls) when a cat or dog is involved and they need help!:cool


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

That is just awful! I really don't understand some people.


----------



## Luckyasianbabydoll (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for you.

My neighbors have snatch and killed two of my cats before too. They do it out of spite. In my area, cats are not allowed to live outdoors unless leashed or caged. Poor cats didn't do anything wrong, but some people have nothing better to do than interfere with other lives (even if they're completely defenseless animals).


----------



## WinterMoon (Jul 1, 2013)

Luckyasian, that's horrible! I think I'd murder my neighbors if they killed my cat on purpose! Cats may be cats to some people, but they're family to others and are just a important as human families! Urgh... humans.

A little off topic, but recently in Taiwan, they've discovered rabies infected animals and there are towns that are encouraging people to trap and kill cats by rewarding them with rice (what....)


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

That's pretty shameful. I don't believe people like this should be able to keep/adopt/care for animals, they should not try and give themselves any of the responsibility that it entails. If they're treated like entertainment for someone, fact is they're bored with their lives and don't have enough stability to fully care for one. Animals should be adopted out of love, not boredom or whatever else.

I also feel that your brother just doesn't care for animals. At least doesn't at all hold them to the standards that we do. It seems they're just like mice- just another animal to deal with. I don't know why else he would be so callous and tell you he was going to take the cat to, most likely, be killed. I don't know how else anyone would be okay with dooming a creature to death like that. Or . . . he possibly thought that he was doing a great favor because the hope of not dying is better than no hope at all? I don't know. Very confusing, these people.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MowMow said:


> *Incidentally he's a main reason I live 3500 miles away from my family..... ugh*.


Dittos!! That's the reason I disabled by Facebook account. I'm related to self absorbed idiots and their stupid comments about there bratty kids just stole my joy. Rather than unfriend all my relatives I just deleted my account. NSA is going nuts trying to find another way to monitor my habits!! :devil


----------

